# New Year's Eve solar flare (CME)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Probably not going to cause much disruption but always good to be on our toes.



> A long duration M1.8 solar flare around region 2473 was observed earlier today peaking at 12:45 UTC. The event was associated with a Type IV radio emission, along with a 10cm Radio Burst (TenFlare) lasting 45 minutes and measuring 370 solar flux units (SFU). A partial halo coronal mass ejection (CME) became visible soon after in the latest coronagraph imagery courtesy of LASCO C2 and C3 (also in video). Most of the plasma appears to be directed to the south and west, although a weaker Earth directed component may be possible. Low energy protons streaming past our planet is currently at enhanced levels, but well below the minor (S1) radiation storm threshold for now. More updates to follow via the SolarHam website once additional data and tracking models become available.


Good site for solar flare info in real time.

SOLARHAM.com | Solar Cycle 24 | Space Weather and Amateur Radio Website


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. When they hit, does your hair stand on end?
*
"UPDATE: The NOAA Space Weather Prediction *Center updated the WSA-ENLIL Solar Wind Prediction model to show an impact to our geomagnetic field by December 30th. Although coronagraph imagery shows that the majority of plasma is directed to the south and west, they still forecast that a shock passage will still take place within 48-72 hours. A Strong (G3) geomagnetic storm watch was added."

"Rationale: The geomagnetic field is expected to remain below G1-Minor
storm levels for the first portion of day one (30 Dec). *Mid to late on
day one the anticipated arrival of the 28 Dec CME is expected, likely
increasing field conditions to G3-Strong storm levels.* Day two (31 Dec)
will likely see G1-Minor storm levels early in the day before subsiding
CME effects lower field conditions to below G1-Minor storm levels. Day
three (01 Jan), is expected to be below G1-Minor storm levels, yet
slightly enhanced with the arrival of a co-rotating interaction region
(CIR) in advance of a positive polarity, coronal hole high-speed stream."


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm really interested to see how this plays out. I've been telling people "Look, I'm not crazy! This kind of thing can happen."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GirlPrepMI said:


> I'm really interested to see how this plays out. I've been telling people "Look, I'm not crazy! This kind of thing can happen."


GirlPrepMI,

I know its hard, but resist the urge to tell people, "I told you so".

Check out the term OPSEC. Sometimes being secretive is the better choice.

Also check out the term GrayMan.

If people know that you are prepared, then you might become a target.

In my case, being a cantankerous old person, I look forward to the "zombies" encroaching upon the sanctity of Slippy Lodge...


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ Amen, Slip! Although only in my mid-forties, I'm kinda the "get off my lawn" guy on our block - lol


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Didn't amount to much:









"The K-index quantifies disturbances in the horizontal component of earth's magnetic field with an integer in the range 0-9 with 1 being calm and 5 or more indicating a geomagnetic storm."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

GirlPrepMI said:


> I'm really interested to see how this plays out. I've been telling people "Look, I'm not crazy! This kind of thing can happen."


Tell people to Google "The Carrington Event". If reading that doesn't convince them it is a possibility nothing will. It happened in 1859 when we didn't have as much technology as we do today. If/when this happens again we are screwed.



> The solar storm of 1859, also known as the Carrington event, was a powerful geomagnetic solar storm in 1859 during solar cycle 10. A solar coronal mass ejection hit Earth's magnetosphere and induced one of the largest geomagnetic storms on record.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe just a little excitement:









"The K-index quantifies disturbances in the horizontal component of earth's magnetic field with an integer in the range 0-9 with 1 being calm and 5 or more indicating a geomagnetic storm."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe just a little excitement:
> 
> View attachment 14177
> 
> ...


Mother Nature can be a tricky girl. She likes to change her mind a lot.

Glad I haven't seen and disruptions to myadfoewaf...%*&^*(())(_)#$#kadsof>>>....(#^$*%*((.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea, well i heard someone scheduled the Yellowstone super volcano to go off at midnight eastern standard time....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am lost , again .


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Some electrical magnetical mumbo jumbo coming off the sun might mess with our man made electeonical gear here on earth.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Yea, well i heard someone scheduled the Yellowstone super volcano to go off at midnight eastern standard time....


Maybe the Super Volcano already went off and we were instantly harden in ash like n Pompeii and everything we do now is only a figment of our imagination? Mind blown!


----------

